# TCA Auction - April 15th - Irving, TX



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

usually have plants in the silent auction as well as fish for planted tanks such as loaches, angels, discus & maybe a few community fish plus equipment, lights, drift wood...they even sold Avon once LOL so you never know what'll come up...c u there!

http://www.texascichlid.org/news/tca-calendar-for-2012/


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

You'll see me there, but not for the Avon.

Jim


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> You'll see me there, but not for the Avon.
> 
> Jim


i know, you're a bath & body works kind of guy :rofl:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> i know, you're a bath & body works kind of guy :rofl:


I heard jim is also a loreal type man to, he likes that 6.8-7.4 lead lip stick. get him some high heel leather boots, and a wig he is all set for Halloween :fish: kidding Jim.

I'll be there for the food,water,friends, equipment,driftwood,plants,and fish.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

We're getting the $$$ and quarantine tanks ready


----------

